# écran externe iMac G4



## imaxg4 (29 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac G4 17' 800Mhz et le rétro éclairage de l'écran est mort. L'écran fonctionne toujours car lorsque je pointe une lumière externe dessus, je peux voir le finder et compagnie.

Ainsi, je me suis déjà procuré un adapteur VGA pour y brancher un écran externe. Cependant, je ne sais pas quel écran choisir pour l'accompagner. En effet, j'ai cru voir sur le site d'Apple que la résolution maximale gérée en écran externe est 1024*768. Je me dis que l'information date et qu'il peut gérer plus ?

Donc, quel genre d'écran pourrais-je acheter sachant que je veux un écran plan 16/10e d'au moins 17' avec une résolution d'au moins 1440*900 environ. Est-ce possible ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## imaxg4 (30 Juillet 2007)

Personne pour m'aider svp ?


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juillet 2007)

Le mieux est d'essayer de trouver une dalle d'iMac G4 sur eBay


----------



## imaxg4 (31 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse mais ça ne cours pas les rues un écran d'imac sur ebay.

Quelqu'un aurait une autre réponse s'il vous plait ?


----------



## Pierrou (31 Juillet 2007)

Ben perso, j'aurai tendance &#224; penser que la carte graphique d'un iMac G4 pourrait g&#233;rer bien plus que du 1024 quand m&#234;me...


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

imaxg4 a dit:


> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse mais &#231;a ne cours pas les rues un &#233;cran d'imac sur ebay.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une autre r&#233;ponse s'il vous plait ?



Farfouine les petites annonces, ce sera quand m&#234;me bien plus joli qu'un &#233;cran externe, non ?  :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (9 Août 2007)

Sinon il reste la solution des répérateurs agrés Apple... Et le prix qui suit...


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Sinon il reste la solution des répérateurs agrés Apple... Et le prix qui suit...



Mais qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour un tournesol !


----------



## imaxg4 (12 Août 2007)

J'ai finalement acheté un écran externe en me disant tant pis, au pire il n'affichera qu'en 1024.
En fait, il n'en ai rien, j'ai donc branché le 19' en 1440*900 et il tourne en pleine résolution, le pied. D'ailleurs, c'est un écran brillant avec le contour noir, ce qui me fait presque un iMac tournesol façon iMac Alu 

J'en ai d'ailleur profiter pour changer le disque dur et le graveur de DVD pour lui redonner un petite jeunesse.


----------



## yzykom (12 Août 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Sinon il reste la solution des répérateurs agrés Apple... Et le prix qui suit...



Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée, par expérience,  du prix en question pour la réparation d'un écran d'iMac G4 ? En Euro sur la région parisienne (Yvelines). Merci.

Le mien vient de me lâcher, juste le rétro-éclairage, comme pour l'auteur de ce fil et si le jeu en vaut la chandelle (c'est à dire moins cher ou l'équivalent d'un écran externe), je préférerais le faire réparer. 

Par contre, c'est ma toute première expérience du SAV Apple hors garantie. :rose:


----------



## kitetrip (13 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée, par expérience,  du prix en question pour la réparation d'un écran d'iMac G4 ? En Euro sur la région parisienne (Yvelines). Merci.
> 
> Le mien vient de me lâcher, juste le rétro-éclairage, comme pour l'auteur de ce fil et si le jeu en vaut la chandelle (c'est à dire moins cher ou l'équivalent d'un écran externe), je préférerais le faire réparer.
> 
> Par contre, c'est ma toute première expérience du SAV Apple hors garantie. :rose:



Aucune idée... Mes cousins ont flingués l'écran 17" de leur ordinateur portable Sony et la réparation (non couvert par la garantie) demandait 700 environ.  C'est un ordre d'idée mais le mieux étant de téléphoner à un réparateur agré pour un devis (à Paris ça doit facilement se trouver, sinon j'en connais un sur Tours - 1h de TGV)


----------



## yzykom (14 Août 2007)

Merci pour l'ordre d'idée. Effectivement, ce n'est pas donné. :afraid: :casse: 

Je vais voir si je peux trouver une solution moins onéreuse car à ce prix, je pense que je pourrais m'acheter plutôt une machine d'occasion complète.

Ou alors plus vraisemblablement, j'opterai pour l'achat d'un adaptateur VGA pour brancher un 19 pouces lcd qu'on propose de me prêter et je ferai avec en attendant des jours meilleurs pour réparer ma dalle. 

Je vous tiens au courant si je trouve moins cher.


----------

